# Sedona/Flagstaff, maybe Phoenix



## leesuh131 (Dec 20, 2015)

Hi!

Looking to travel Dec. 31 - Jan 3.

For 2 people

1br +

Was originally trying to go somewhere warm ~ Cancun, Fl...
but am now open to AZ!

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Eileen A. (Dec 21, 2015)

Hello, 

Sent PM.


----------

